# GUITAR HERO



## furry (Oct 21, 2006)

Gosh, release the second one already ;o;

27/30 in difficult mode, wish I was more dextrous.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 28, 2006)

I think the next one is going to have Dethklok on it..


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 28, 2006)

> Opening Licks:
> Strutter - Kiss
> Mother - Danzig
> Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
> ...


http://www.videogamesblogger.com/2006/10/05/guitar-hero-ii-38-new-songs-revealed-by-mtv.htm


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 28, 2006)

I love this game my friend pre-ordered the second and a guy in my class worked on part 2. part 2 versus both people actually have to play the whole song! FINALLY it was so unbalanced before


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 29, 2006)

TROGDOR by Strong Bad is supposed to be in it. Freaking WIN.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 29, 2006)

I got it pre-ordered and I am an expert shredder on most songs in the original.


----------



## FenixFox (Oct 29, 2006)

I thought about getting a PS2 for all the games I'm missing out on, including the Guitar Hero series, but I can't justify buying anything Sony - game-wise now, after I read what they're doing and what they do.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 29, 2006)

FenixFox said:
			
		

> I thought about getting a PS2 for all the games I'm missing out on, including the Guitar Hero series, but I can't justify buying anything Sony - game-wise now, after I read what they're doing and what they do.



It shouldn't be about playing favourites or choosing a company, it's about choosing a product and enjoying the parts about it that you enjoy.


----------



## FenixFox (Oct 29, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> It shouldn't be about playing favourites or choosing a company, it's about choosing a product and enjoying the parts about it that you enjoy.


True, true. But when a product is bought, it is saying that one supports that company and the decisions it makes. And with Sony, I may just be over-reacting, but I don't like some of the things that company is doing so I don't feel right buying those products.

OTOH, there's always the secondary market **hugs copy of Electroplankton**


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 29, 2006)

None of the large gaming companies have good business practices so to critisize one over the other is really kind of silly. The only option you'd really have is to buy none of the gaming consoles and stick with pc games if you want to go that route.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 29, 2006)

FenixFox said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't like what Sony is doing now, then you probably aren't too big of a fan of Nintendo either.  They did similar things in the past.  The pre-Cube days.

Either way, you may be supporting the company financially, I don't think that it should factor in on your decision.  You could miss out on alot of great opportunities that way, which IMO, you are already doing.


----------



## FenixFox (Oct 29, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> If you don't like what Sony is doing now, then you probably aren't too big of a fan of Nintendo either.  They did similar things in the past.  The pre-Cube days.
> Either way, you may be supporting the company financially, I don't think that it should factor in on your decision.  You could miss out on alot of great opportunities that way, which IMO, you are already doing.



I never got into gaming until I bought a cheap $99 N64 package about a year before the gamecube came out. I'd like to think I'm more well read than I was in the past.
And yeah, all three have done none-too-great things, but Sony's seems to be more public, or publically available.

I know that I'm missing out on a lot of great games, a lot that are PS/PS2 exclusive or not available on the gamecube. (I.E. Guitar Hero).
Especially with the PS2, I've always been a fan of alternative-input games.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 30, 2006)

FenixFox said:
			
		

> I thought about getting a PS2 for all the games I'm missing out on, including the Guitar Hero series, but I can't justify buying anything Sony - game-wise now, after I read what they're doing and what they do.


Guitar Hero 2 is coming out on the Xbox 360. 
Downloadable content FTW


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I can play Beast and the Harlot in real life...

But nah, I'm staying away from these games. I think the premise and everything is great, I just don't want to ruin my coordination system for _real_ guitar. I'm still new, my base is fragile


----------



## tigermist (Nov 8, 2006)

Guitar hero rocks so hard I love this game. Im better on it than on my actually acustic.


----------



## gust (Nov 8, 2006)

Guitar hero 2 is out, 

but is there any way to just purchase the disc without another guitar controler?  I would rather use the one i already have than blowing more money than needed on a second entire package.


----------



## TORA (Nov 8, 2006)

My BF Ardy got Guitar Hero II in the mail yesterday (release date). Now, all we need is a PS2 and we're gonna rock!


----------



## Taralack (Nov 8, 2006)

You haven't got a PS2 and you bought the game already? lol. That shouldn't be too hard, PS2s are pretty cheap these days.


----------



## GuitarSolo (Nov 9, 2006)

Man I played the demo for the first one with the guitar controler, I might just buy a PS2 just so I can play it cause it just rocks with the guitar controller! (no pun intended)


----------



## Larathen (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL HOLY SHIT DANZIG IS IN IT?!


MOOOOTHHEEERRRR


----------



## Skailar (Nov 10, 2006)

Larathen said:
			
		

> LOL HOLY SHIT DANZIG IS IN IT?!
> 
> 
> MOOOOTHHEEERRRR



HOLY SHIT I SAID THE SAME THING


----------



## gust (Dec 1, 2006)

forgive me for posting on an old thread but i need to vent..... WOO I BEAT FREE BIRD ON EXPERT!!!!!!!

......aahhhh, thats better..


----------



## Larathen (Dec 2, 2006)

Is it me or should Misirlou should be the hardest game in the song?


It took me 2 friggen hours to beat that on expert (no lie), but I beat Freebird on the second try :|


----------



## brightlioness (Dec 2, 2006)

Strangely enough, I play guitar yet I've never played this game. I probably ought to sometime...


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 3, 2006)

gust said:
			
		

> forgive me for posting on an old thread but i need to vent..... WOO I BEAT FREE BIRD ON EXPERT!!!!!!!
> 
> ......aahhhh, thats better..


How long is it in the game?


----------



## Larathen (Dec 4, 2006)

The full song. All 9+mins of it


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 4, 2006)

Guitar Hero II

The first game to have sold out BEFORE it got famous....It's owned by MTV damnit!  Atleast in the first one they had REAL bands...and REAL songs, this time around they're ripped off every artist and made it even worse by altering the songs so they didn't have to pay for them.

MTV has ruined a sceries of games that HAD potential...It's already bad enough that the controller scheme is so badly unrealistic, Now they pick ONLY the hits by bands.....Black Sabbath...WAR PIGS!?

Iron man is WAY better, but WAR PIGS has a higher chart position....

MTV has ruined Guitar Hero....

Van Halen!? VAN HALEN!? Oh, and not a song HE wrote...but a cover of a song by the Kinks!
I hope they get sued and can't come out with another horrible travesty of a game like this again -.-"

No, I don't own it, I rented it, and I regret wasting my memory card space for those 15 long minutes of gameplay....

The game's a complete re-hash of the last one with MINOR improvements visually, and like...2 new characters -.-"

It's a sorry excuse for a game, and the playlist is very lacking

MTV has Destroyed Guitar Hero.....

The lines arn't even close to the real ones, and the riffs are off in timing, some are off in notes, the solos are completely different...

MTV has Devistated Guitar Hero

Unoriginal Metalcore is also in this game....and beyond all of that crap

IT'S TEACHING YOU TO LEARN HOW TO PLAY VIA SOMEONE ELSE'S SOUND!!!  It's KMILLING originality, something a TON of "musicians" have forgotten.  Those band's songs have lasted for so long because they have their OWN sound...not a borrowed sound -.-"

I don't care whether you agree or dissagree, I'm always gonna be right about everything I said....AND THE WORST PART:

The old guitar Controller isn't compattable....it's by the SAME company...it's EXACTLY the same....but it's not red, and there's some strange adapter you need to play with your old one on your PS2, which makes renting it almost impossable...luckily, I borrowed my friend's Guitar hero II guitar -.-"

Guitar Hero II: A victum to conformity....



> The full song. All 9+mins of it



You think Freebird is only 9 mins long???

WHAT PLANET ARE YOU ON!?

Freebird is upwards of 20 mins long LIVE, and guess how you're playing it? That's right...LIVE, damn, get real people -.-"


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 4, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Guitar Hero II
> 
> The first game to have sold out BEFORE it got famous....It's owned by MTV damnit!  Atleast in the first one they had REAL bands...and REAL songs, this time around they're ripped off every artist and made it even worse by altering the songs so they didn't have to pay for them.
> 
> ...




Cry more?

The game goes for the hits because that's what sells. Songs are changed because paying for the rights makes costs skyrocket. /emoslashwrists.

It's still a great game. Music elitests however need not apply, you'll only end up on your soapbox over it.


----------



## gust (Dec 4, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> How long is it in the game?



9 1/2 minets

which is annoying because the first half is so easy and then they hit you with 4 minets of stright solos......

only one song left.......


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 4, 2006)

> *far over-exhagerated scream of angst from brain popping because of the long post*



What's wrong? Did I type too much for your puny little brain to handle?

Btw...what you posted = spam!

Woot for spam!

Anyway, yes...Guitar hero 2 is, and will always be, a rip-off ^^

Pfft...

Woo, keep arguing with me, I get more posts ^^


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 4, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> I don't care whether you agree or dissagree, I'm always gonna be right about everything I said....AND THE WORST PART:
> 
> The old guitar Controller isn't compattable....it's by the SAME company...it's EXACTLY the same....but it's not red, and there's some strange adapter you need to play with your old one on your PS2, which makes renting it almost impossable...luckily, I borrowed my friend's Guitar hero II guitar -.-"



I won't touch the rest of your commentary since I don't really have any solid points to argue from but I can tell you that this much is wrong. We bought Guitar Hero II bundled with the red controller and bought a white one separately. It plays just fine without any weird adapters, and I doubt that if we had bought a bundled guitar with the original Guitar Hero game that we would need an adapter.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 4, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> DruoxTheFurrinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah woah woah woah wooooaaaah! If you bought the BLACK/White SG from the original Guitar hero BEFORE Guitar Hero II came out, I'm sending a complaint to the company...but if you bought the BLACK/WHITE SG controller AFTER Guitar Hero II came out....that's why it works there's some difference in the wiring from the picking/fingewring changes in guitar hero 2 that makes the first one incompattable...they reconfigured the new old ones and made an adapter for people who don't want to buy a new one ^^


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 4, 2006)

We did buy the black/white after GHII came out. But aside from your experience, do you have other proof that the old guitars are incompatible? I haven't seen that on GameFAQs or Wikipedia.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 4, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> We did buy the black/white after GHII came out. But aside from your experience, do you have other proof that the old guitars are incompatible? I haven't seen that on GameFAQs or Wikipedia.



*called them and they told me it was wiring*

My friends all have the same issue, and I explained why in my post (after editting it) and yeah, that's why....it's the wiring to go with the new game programming...it's stupid, I know, but true -.-"


----------



## Larathen (Dec 4, 2006)

Lol, I insult things to make myself look cool because I'd rather diss things out on the internet that have fun OUTSIDE the internet


|:


If you dont like it, good for you. Youre taking the game too seriously.

Yes I know the songs arent 100% exactly as the real thing, but who gives two shits? Obviously you do.

Yes, Freebird is 20mins LIVE, but the commercial release is 9+ mins.

And what do you mean the old controller isnt compatible? Ive had the first game one before GH2 came out and it works perfectly fine for me.


Eh, to each their own, but the whole anti-conformist blame commericialization tomfoolery is redundant.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 4, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that friend is it me cause it happened to me?


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 4, 2006)

gust said:
			
		

> forgive me for posting on an old thread but i need to vent..... WOO I BEAT FREE BIRD ON EXPERT!!!!!!!
> 
> ......aahhhh, thats better..



So... thats not that Hard.


----------



## Larathen (Dec 4, 2006)

I take back what I said about Misirlou being the hardest song.


Jordan by Buckethead is x__x


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 4, 2006)

the scary thought is i'm playing it now.


----------



## Larathen (Dec 5, 2006)

The solo (on expert) is so friggen impossible D:


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 5, 2006)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> DruoxTheFurrinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! You and two others, besides, the main point is: the GAME is fun....but the songs suck, deal with it...you bought it XD

And btw, Jordan by Buckethead isn't the hardest song on there....Hell, it's not even hard to play on a REAL guitar....


----------



## furry (Dec 5, 2006)

I bought GH1 a few months ago, before the second one was released.
I only just bought GH2 (europe release).
I've played with my friends with both the new and old controllers without any problem.

You're not trying to plug them upside down, right?

ANYWAY



> The first game to have sold out BEFORE it got famous....It's owned by MTV damnit!Â Â Atleast in the first one they had REAL bands...and REAL songs, this time around they're ripped off every artist and made it even worse by altering the songs so they didn't have to pay for them.
> 
> 
> The game's a complete re-hash of the last one with MINOR improvements visually, and like...2 new characters -.-"
> ...



*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Larathen (Dec 5, 2006)

Its a hard song to 5 star on I ment. Thats what I been meaning to say this whole time :


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 6, 2006)

Larathen said:
			
		

> Its a hard song to 5 star on I ment. Thats what I been meaning to say this whole time :



that is also an easy trait on x-pert

100% baby


----------



## furry (Dec 6, 2006)

O yea well I made 183% so there.

I'm sorry you suck : o )


----------



## Keto (Dec 6, 2006)

<3 Guitar Hero

Favorite songs of GH II:
Jessica
Girlfriend
Freebird
Jordan
Less Talk More Rokk
Sweet Child O' Mine
Carry me Onward Son (or something like that)


I'd say the hardest song is either Freebird (expert) or Jordan (expert).....I'm leaning towards Jordan though.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 6, 2006)

Keto [ BlueKanine  said:
			
		

> ]
> <3 Guitar Hero
> 
> Favorite songs of GH II:
> ...



i'm sorry to say this but both of those songs are easy as hell on expert.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 6, 2006)

If u want a hard song Play Beast And The Harlet on expert with the speed upcheat.


----------



## sid_hates_? (Dec 6, 2006)

I am addicted to GH...I havent baught the second one being that I am a broke college kid with barely above minimum wage job (gas stations suck) but when I get it....its on....


----------



## Keto (Dec 6, 2006)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> If u want a hard song Play Beast And The Harlet on expert with the speed upcheat.



Hmmm, I havn't tried any speed up cheat, but I find Jordan a lot harder than Beast and the Harlet >.>;


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 6, 2006)

I can play _Beast and the Harlot_ is real life, does that count for anything? 

Really fun game, actually. I'm not good at it, but I can beat some of my friends having played it only a few times. My biggest peeve is people using the whammy at times when it sounds like shit. Points, schmoints.

/Can barely survive in Expert
//I'm okay on Hard


----------



## Keto (Dec 6, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> I can play _Beast and the Harlot_ is real life, does that count for anything?
> 
> Really fun game, actually. I'm not good at it, but I can beat some of my friends having played it only a few times. My biggest peeve is people using the whammy at times when it sounds like shit. Points, schmoints.
> 
> ...



XD oh the whammy bar....I can kinda understand and  kinda agree with you. ;P

The way I go, is if I'm "performing," in front of others playing solo, I'll use the whammy bar when it sounds good and forget the points.

If I'm alone and trying to get a high score, OR if I'm doing a versus battle mode, I will use the whammy bar to my heart's content in order to get the highest score as possible, NEEDING points.

And then other times, it depends on my mood. If I'm just fooling around in a silly mood, I'll abuse the whammy bar to make it sound bad on purpose, or if I'm alone and cam jump and rock out in private, I'll use the whammy bar when it sounds good.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll have to agree with the dude that claims to always be right on this one.

GH2's songlist SUCKS!

Now im no music expert, but my wife is. Shes been a life-long lover of all things musical, shes also a classicly trained pianist so when she says something sucks then i take her word for it!

When i showed her the song list for GH2 she couldnt beleive her eyes!
So thats why i opted for the original game with the GOOD song-list and am choosing to steer well clear from the second one unless i find it in a bargain bin someplace for silly cheap!

Now...only 19 more days to go till i can play the first one! 

(hey why pay for something when you can get it off someone as a gift?! lol)

I just hope they pull their fingers out and not screw up GH3! 

Its called GUITAR hero,  not "New sucky indie band that no one cares about-Hero" so we need songs from artists and bands like Jimi Hendrix (who should be in EVERY Guitar-based game), Queen, The Darkness, Pink Floyd, Old Green Day, Old Chili Peppers (cos the newer stuff sucks) Disturbed, Rage Against The Machine (not some lame cover of one of their songs) and absolutely NO EMO to name but a few!


----------



## gust (Dec 7, 2006)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> If u want a hard song Play Beast And The Harlet on expert with the speed upcheat.



that cheat makes the songs so much easyer! my scores are alwyas doublded everytime i use it.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 7, 2006)

gust said:
			
		

> Pyrodemonfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using a cheat to INCREASE the speed makes it easier??

How does that work exactly?


----------



## furry (Dec 7, 2006)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> If u want a hard song Play Beast And The Harlet on expert with the speed upcheat.



LOL

Too bad the speed up cheat makes the game actually easier.



> How does that work exactly?



It makes the notes' display speed up, but you still hit them at the same speed, so in note-heavy parts it makes things alot clearer because there is more spacing.


----------



## Larathen (Dec 7, 2006)

My fav songs in GH2 are:
John the fisherman
Who was in my room last night
Rock this town
Jessica
YYZ
Heartshaped Box
and Carry on my wayward song (I know how to play that song on trombone x_x)


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 7, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> gust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like the 1.5x speed in DDR. Makes it easier to see the individual notes instead of having them all bunched together.

Personally, I lose respect for people who use these. Learn to play the game properly. No instant gratification for you!


----------



## gust (Dec 8, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh, i use it, but i use a separte career file for it, so i have the honest way and the cheating way.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 8, 2006)

furry said:
			
		

> I bought GH1 a few months ago, before the second one was released.
> I only just bought GH2 (europe release).
> I've played with my friends with both the new and old controllers without any problem.
> 
> ...



Ugh, not another one, prove me wrong...right now, name a band that hasn't been around 10 years...no...5 years with an original sound


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm playing jordon now ...................... why? IDK IT SUCKS


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 11, 2006)

druoxthefurrinator said:
			
		

> Ugh, not another one, prove me wrong...right now, name a band that hasn't been around 10 years...no...5 years with an original sound



Gwar is one of those bands Dreux.


----------



## Keto (Dec 13, 2006)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> I'm playing jordon now ...................... why? IDK IT SUCKS





Jordan is <3


----------



## Dragma (Dec 13, 2006)

I've only played the 1st one, it's good cause it introduces rock n roll to people who have never went deep into it. I need to play the 2nd one as I'm not familure with most of the tracks.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 13, 2006)

I still can't figure out why they didn't include open notes...


----------



## Keto (Dec 13, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> I still can't figure out why they didn't include open notes...



You mean strumming without any frets being held down?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 13, 2006)

Keto [ BlueKanine  said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 13, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Keto [ BlueKanine  said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully they will improve on such things as well as adding a songlist that doesnt suck in GH3?


----------



## gust (Dec 14, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Keto [ BlueKanine  said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how would that be represented on the screen?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 15, 2006)

gust said:
			
		

> how would that be represented on the screen?



Probably just a note outside and on the left of the fretboard (if you're playing right-handed).


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry doug, Gwar's from the 80's

Anyone else wanna try? I love these free posts, it's hard to meet my challange with your limitted knowlege of music ISN'T IT!? GENERAL PUBLIC ON THIS THREAD WHO THINK JORDAN IS HARD!?  AND FREEBIRD IS THE LIVE VERSION?  Pfft...a bunch of ignoramouses!  Atleast Doug made an honest mistake, GWAR has been in the mainstream for a little under 10 years....


----------



## furry (Dec 15, 2006)

IMO there are two *awesome* reasons to play the second over the first:

1. Coop.

2. Both players can choose their difficulty level in both Coop and Duel mode.

3. Tweaked timing to pull off (heh) the pull-offs and the hammer-ons.

4. TROGDOR THE BURNINATOR.

That's 2Â² reasons to get GH2. But only for those who have friends!



> Sorry doug, Gwar's from the 80's
> 
> Anyone else wanna try? I love these free posts, it's hard to meet my challange with your limitted knowlege of music ISN'T IT!? GENERAL PUBLIC ON THIS THREAD WHO THINK JORDAN IS HARD!?Â Â AND FREEBIRD IS THE LIVE VERSION?Â Â Pfft...a bunch of ignoramouses!Â Â Atleast Doug made an honest mistake, GWAR has been in the mainstream for a little under 10 years....



Stfu, this is a Guitar Hero topic not a Stupid Challenge topic.

WTF are you ranting about how the game teaches you to play with others' sound? It doesn't teach you anything. It's not a training tool!
Guitar Hero is a fecking *GAME*. A simple musical game with a guitar-shaped controller. Wth is wrong with you?

The challenge is stupid because no one can define an "original sound" so if anyone found a band you'd just reply something along the lines of "lolol u call that original, you know so little about music!!!now *DEAD MAN RAY* that's an original sound but u wouldn't know about that band now would u!?!"

Here's my counter-challenge for you: *stop posting*.

P.S. bragging about your skillz on internet forums lol 

P.P.S. Dead Man Ray is love.


----------



## TehSean (Dec 15, 2006)

I rate this thread a 1


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 16, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Sorry doug, Gwar's from the 80's
> 
> Anyone else wanna try? I love these free posts, it's hard to meet my challange with your limitted knowlege of music ISN'T IT!? GENERAL PUBLIC ON THIS THREAD WHO THINK JORDAN IS HARD!?  AND FREEBIRD IS THE LIVE VERSION?  Pfft...a bunch of ignoramouses!  Atleast Doug made an honest mistake, GWAR has been in the mainstream for a little under 10 years....



gwar is from 1989 tecnicly they stared being a real band in 1998


----------

